# Asus oder Schenker



## Dope :) (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein neues 15,6" Notebook kaufen.
Anforderungen sind:

Intel Sandy Bridge
FullHD
hin und wieder ein paar Spiele spielen (keine aufwendigen wie Crysis)
4GB Ram
entspiegelt oder spiegelnd ist egal.
gute Kühlung
Support

Ich habe bereits ein wenig geschaut und bin auf ein Asus gestoßen:
ASUS N53SN-SZ127V bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder ich stelle mir selbst ein Schenker bei http://mysn.de  zu sammen.


----------



## Schleifer (26. Juni 2011)

Schenker XMG P501 - 9US bei notebooksbilliger.de

Ein Freund hat(te) das. Sieht sehr edel aus und ist, den daten nach, rattenschnell. Das Display seines Notebooks wollte nach der Windows Installation nicht mehr, daher kann ich dir nur sagen wie's von außen aussieht. Allein aber schon wegen dem matten display des Schenker und der flotteren Grafik würd ich schenker asus vorziehen


----------



## Dope :) (26. Juni 2011)

Danke Schleifer für die sehr schnelle Antwort.
Ich persönlich kenne die Marke Schenker nicht sehr gut wie sieht es bei denen mit dem Support aus? Weißt du etwas?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir die Seite ja weiter: mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks

Es handelt sich um eine deutsche Firma, sodass ich davon ausgehe, das der Support nicht der Schlechteste sein wird.


----------



## nickname. (26. Juni 2011)

HawkForce 

wenn du dich per e-mail meldest, kriegst du ein günstigeres angebot als bi schenker, außerdem
ist der e-mail service unglaublich schnell und immer kundenfreundlich. Das läst auch auf einen sehr
guten support schließen...


mein klarer tipp: hawkforce


----------



## Schleifer (26. Juni 2011)

nein, vom Service kann ich nichts sagen. Er hatte das Notebook von notebooksbilliger.de und hat sich dann auch mit denen wegen dem Defekt auseinandergesetzt. Das gab aber kein Problem


----------



## Dope :) (26. Juni 2011)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!
Das Mysn eine deutsche Firma ist wusste ich schon und das hört sich auch gut an aber ich finde leider keine Informationen wie der Support bei denen ist.
Das mit Hawkforce muss ich mir noch genauer ansehen aber trotzdem Danke!
Ok ich werde mich noch mehr über den Support von Mysn (Schenker) informieren.

Würdet ihr mir das Asus auch empfehlen weil das könnte ich von einem Händler beziehen, aber Schenker und das Hawkforce kommen aus Deutschland und ich komme aus Österreich. 

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Spookryder (29. Juni 2011)

Hi,

also von einigen bekannten her weiss ich das Schenker einen guten service hat aber auch ein klein wenig teuer ist.

Versuche es mal bei Skullbone   Home - SKULLBONE-SYSTEMS die haben auch nen guten support und der preis ist ein klein wenig niedriger !

Viel Spass beim suchen


----------



## SESOFRED (29. Juni 2011)

Ich selber habe das Asus nur mit dem I7 740 QM und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Kann es Die emfehlen.

mfg

Sesofred


----------



## Golmur (29. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe ein XMG von Schenker und bin voll auf zufrieden sowohl mit der Ware als auch mit dem Support, auch wenn sie ein wenig teurer sind. 
Sie erfüllen auch gerne Sonderwünsche, man mus nur eine E-mail schreiben und auch bei sonstigen fragen helfen sie gerne weiter.


----------



## Dope :) (29. Juni 2011)

Ok danke an alle Antworten.
Ich glaube das es jetzt ein Asus oder ein Schenker NB wird.
Das Gehäuse vom Asus ist ja aus Aluminium weiß einer aus welchen Materialien das Gehäuse von dem Schenker NB gefertigt wird?


Danke im Voraus.


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Juni 2011)

Schleifer schrieb:


> nein, vom Service kann ich nichts sagen. Er hatte das Notebook von notebooksbilliger.de und hat sich dann auch mit denen wegen dem Defekt auseinandergesetzt. Das gab aber kein Problem



Also ich selber habe ein ASUS c90s das musste schon drei mal zum Hersteller zurück (über km-elektronik gekauft). Der Support bei ASUS ist super kein murren trotz des Einschickens zwei Monate vor Ablauf der Gewährleistung (ingesammt haben die 2xGPU getauscht, 1x CPU, 1xMainboard, 1xDVD Laufwerk  die scheinen also eher die Austauscher statt die Reparierer zu sein) 

Zu Notebooksbilliger kann ich auch nur gutes berichten. Eine Freundin hat sich dort ihr NB geholt. Alles ohne Probleme 

mfg


----------



## SESOFRED (30. Juni 2011)

Habe letztens mit 5 leuten über einen beamer mit dem Asus einen Film geschaut und der Sound vom Asus notebook war exelent!!!
Wenn das für dich auch wichtig ist dann greife zum Asus.
Das notebook geht trot I7 Qm 740 bei volllast ( Ingame) nicht über 70 Grad und ist echt ein Leisetreter.

Ich würde es wieder kaufen.

mfg


----------



## Dope :) (30. Juni 2011)

Ok danke.
Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich zum Asus greifen obwohl er eine schlechtere GraKa eingebaut hat aber ich sowieso keine aufwendigen Spiele zocke ist es mir egal. Das Asus sieht einfach besser aus und der Sound soll laut SESOFRED sehr gut sein.

@SESOFRED Mein zukünftiges NB (wsl.) hat dann den neuen i7 2630qm eingebaut. Ich bin mal gespannt auf wie viel Temperatur es gehen wird.


Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben!


----------



## SESOFRED (1. Juli 2011)

Wird wahrscheinlich etwas kühler sein als meiner da der Iz Qm740 mehr abwärme erzeugt.
Sag bitte bescheid wie das NB dir gefällt.

mfg 

Sesofred


----------



## Dope :) (1. Juli 2011)

Ja werde ich dir dann mitteilen.... ich werde dir erst am 21. Juli mehr berichten können 

mfg

Dope


----------



## SESOFRED (1. Juli 2011)

Ok dann schicke mir zur erinnerung ne Pn


----------

